# The start of my home gym



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

So, I made a start on my home gym.

Power rack, lowered by local fabricator to fit in my low garage.

Olympic Barbell and 140kg of steel weight.

Bench. Bit crap but it'll do.

So far so good, a fair bit of improvising without cables or dumbbells though.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice. I'll post a pic of the home equipment I purchased today. Can't do it now because it's dark outside. Remind me if I forget!


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Remind me if I forget!


 Will do Bud :thumbup1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Nice. I'll post a pic of the home equipment I purchased today. Can't do it now because it's dark outside. Remind me if I forget!


 Post a pic of the home equipment mate


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

@Sasnak



Sasnak said:


> Remind me if I forget!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Here it is. £1.90 a bag from wickes and works out 9p per kilo (20kg bags) Did ohp with them yesterday. 40kg x 20/20/20/17. I've got bands too.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Spieren said:


> @Sasnak


 See above @Endomoroh84


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Here it is. £1.90 a bag from wickes and works out 9p per kilo (20kg bags) Did ohp with them yesterday. 40kg x 20/20/20/17. I've got bands too.


 Fair play mate. Does the trick :thumbup1:

I'm struggling for 'working out with nothing' motivation this lockdown. In March I enjoyed it, found it a challenge, now CBA hence new kit.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks good, you could maybe ask whoever shortened the rack to weld a piece of pipe between the two forward uprights. That would give you a pull up bar and probably help with stability on the rack.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Tonysco said:


> Looks good, you could maybe ask whoever shortened the rack to weld a piece of pipe between the two forward uprights. That would give you a pull up bar and probably help with stability on the rack.


 Sorry Bud, just seen your post. 
It does have a cross bar with pullup bar attached. It's between the rafters, not easy to see :thumbup1:


----------

